# Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?



## Brassenkönig (11. Januar 2012)

moin, habe mir letztens ne neue Brandungsrute gegönnt und würde nächste Zeit gerne mal den einen oder anderen Trip richtung Ostsee wagen, wills diesmal jedoch nähe Kiel probieren. Die große Frage ist da natürlich wo, kenne die dortigen Strände nicht und angesichts der 100 km Fahrt will ich mich nicht einfach auf gut Glück irgendwo hinstellen und losbrandeln um dann zu bemerken, dass die Stelle fürn ***** ist.

Deshalb meine Frage an euch: Wo kann man in Kieler Nähe mit einigermaßen Aussicht auf Erfolg Brandungsfischen? Soll in erster Linie auf Dorsch gehen also wäre steiniger Grund wohl von vorteil:g. Die Suchmaschine hat Hohenfelde ausgespuckt dort soll es wohl ganz gut funzen, hat da vlt jemand genauere infos?

Verlange natürlich keine genauen Stellenbeschreibungen, aber ne grobe Richtungsangabe zur Orientierung wäre nicht schlecht:m

In diesem Sinne schonmal thx #h

gruß phil:g


----------



## degl (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Hohenfelde und dann 200m rechts vom Parkplatz#6#6

Fahre selbst immer über die A7-A215...dann durch Kiel Richtung Laboe an Schönberg vorbei und dann Hohenfelde links zum Wasser runter:m

gruß degl


----------



## Kanaltester (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Ein echter Hotspot ist Heidkate ... Leider nicht immer für Dorsch, aber letztes Wochenende hatte ich dort mit meinem Kumpel etwa 10 Dorsche, Größter 64cm. 
Auf Platte ist es in Heidkate noch viel besser  Letztes Wochenende eine 43 und 50 Scholle 

Dabei war das Wetter extrem hard.... 2 Meter hohe Wellen


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

ich persönlich würde auch auf hohnfelde oder kiel friedrichort rechte seite vom leuchturm emfelen 

gruss tom


----------



## Kanaltester (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Gibt es in Hohenfelde auch Bunen? 
Ist das Wasser dort tiefer als in Heidkate?


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

tiefer ja bunnen giebt dat da nicht  

gruss tom


----------



## NixKönner (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> tiefer ja bunnen giebt dat da nicht
> 
> gruss tom



Und man hat abwechselnt Stein und Sandbänke in erreichbarer Wurfweite. Also eig. alles dabei.


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

sach ich ja


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

bunen,bunnen oder meint ihr etwa buhnen??


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

mohlen auch genant


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Bunen, Bunnen, Buhnen oder Bohnen?
Sind Mohlen ähnlich wie Mullen?
Oder eher wie Mollen?
Ich denke da gibt es auch noch die Molen?|kopfkrat

Echt schwierig einen klaren Kopf bei all den Scheiben und Dorschen dort zu behalten |bla:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> bunen,bunnen oder meint ihr etwa buhnen??


 
Moin Dorschwilli,

genau wegen dieser *"Schreiberei"* hab ich mich hier mal ganz gepflegt "ausgeklinkt". |bigeyes
Will hier keinem zu nahe treten, kann ja sein dass es "ungewollt" ist und man es nicht besser weiss, aber wenn ich hier so die Schreib- und Ausdrucksweise sehe.........ich mache auch Fehler, kein Ding, aber das ist mir zu anstrengend.#d
Und sollte es modern oder cool sein (wie manche es nennen), dann bin ich eben "un-cool" und "unmodern"........werde aber grösstenteils verstanden.


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Ich finde ja, Ihr seht es zu unsportlich; ich hab mich wenigstens bemüht... |bla:

*Bunnen*: Die Ortschaft Bunnen ist Teil der Stadtgemeinde Löningen im Landkreis Cloppenburg des Oldenburger Münsterlands. Sie besteht aus den Bauernschaften Altenbunnen, Neuenbunnen, Hagel, Farwick und Bokah. Der Fluss Hase durchfließt das alte kirchliche Gemeindegebiet und begrenzt das politische Ortsgebiet im Süden.

*Bunen*: Ummon Bun’en; * 864; † 949), ist ein Meister des Chan, der am Ende der Tang-Dynastie lebte. Er gilt als Gründer der Wolken-Tor Schule, die eine der „Fünf Schulen" im alten China ist, auf die sich alle heute noch existierenden Zen-Traditionen begründen.

*Buhnen*: ist ein im rechten Winkel zum Strandverlauf in das Meer vorgebautes oder quer zum Ufer eines Flusses errichtetes wand- oder dammartiges Bauwerk, das dem Küstenschutz bzw. dem Flussbau dient. Andere Bezeichnungen sind: Höfte, Kribbe, Schlenge, Stacke.

*Mole*: bezeichnet eine als Damm in einen See, einen Fluss oder in das Meer ragende Aufschüttung, befestigt durch eine Stein-, Beton- oder Holzkonstruktion.

*Mohle*: könnte eine altsprachliche Abwandlung der *Mühle *sein...

Alles aus Wikipedia (weil ich mich gerade ein paar Minuten gelangweilt habe); was habe ich vergessen? :q


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Naja Dirk,

wenn Du die "Mullen" mit aufnehmen willst?
Ich könnte im Vorwege auf die Herren Rodney, Larry oder Michael Mullen verweisen.
Letzterer ist übrigens Admiral der US Navy und ranghöchster Soldat der US Streitkräfte.... Vll. hat der ja ein Interesse einige Schreibstile von Akteuren des AB in der Area 51 zu analysieren und somit die Verbindung zu Außerirdischen herzustellen.
Es wird vermutet, dass einige Bewohner aus anderen Galaxien bei Surf-Casting 3 Keulenschnüre hintereinanderknoten müssen, damit die Schnur ausreicht....

Was kann man eigentlich für einen Mist schreiben, wenn man in einer Besprechung sitzt und nur zuhören muss|bla:


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Finde ich echt Klasse von Euch!!
Da hat einer anscheinend eine Lese- und Schreibschwäche und ihr haut da drauf wie nichts Gutes. Muß das sein??
Jeder versteht was er meint oder etwa nicht? 
Klar muß man mal bisschen genauer hingucken aber wem störts?

Meldet euch in enen Rechtschreibforum an und macht da einen auf Wichtig |krach:


----------



## maki1980 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

@ Abumann: herrlich recherchiert.

Man(n) fragt sich allerdings, ob diese Fehltritte in der Rechtschreibung gewollt oder ungewollt entstehen. Auf jeden Fall, ist es nervig.

Nun zum Thema,

Heidkate scheint ja ein guter Platz zu sein. 
Muss ich wohl mal in Erwägung ziehen...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Och Mensch Klaus,

hier haut keiner auf irgendwelche Schwächen ein!
Interessant ist doch nur, dass es häufig echt schwer fällt etwas zu verstehen und wenn bei 3 Beiträgen, 4 verschiedene und falsche, dabei äußerst amüsante Formulierungen anzutreffen sind, dann darf man doch ein wenig schmunzeln, oder?
Außerdem hat Dirk es echt charmant verpackt und es wurde halt nur weitergesponnen....
Keiner soll hier angegriffen oder diskriminiert werden.

Bei manchen Schwachsinn den man hier liest, ist das doch mit Abstand super harmlos....

Also, wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlt --> Sorry!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Och Mensch Klaus,
> 
> hier haut keiner auf irgendwelche Schwächen ein!
> Interessant ist doch nur, dass es häufig echt schwer fällt etwas zu verstehen und wenn bei 3 Beiträgen, 4 verschiedene und falsche, dabei äußerst amüsante Formulierungen anzutreffen sind, dann darf man doch ein wenig schmunzeln, oder?
> ...



Als erstes... Abuman war von mir nicht gemeint.

Was konntest du denn von seinen Geschreibsel nicht lesen?? Ich alles!!! Wenn`s dir zuviel wird dann lese einfach nicht mehr und gut ist. Mach es einfach so wie angelnrolfman und klink dich aus (hätte er zwar auch ohne seinen Kommentar machen können aber was solls). 

Ich find es nämlich auch sehr harmlos *wie* er schreibt solange der Inhalt OK ist. 

Lasst ihn einfach in Ruhe oder überliest was (besser wie) er schreibt.


----------



## a.bu (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Schlimmer als das Schreiben finde ich die Wurfkünste, die haben einen solchen Eindruck  hinterlassen, das die Lotsenbruderschaft am Leuchtturm Kiel ab sofort die Helmpflicht einführt.|uhoh:

Gruß Andreas


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Als erstes... Abuman war von mir nicht gemeint.
> 
> Was konntest du denn von seinen Geschreibsel nicht lesen?? Ich alles!!! Wenn`s dir zuviel wird dann lese einfach nicht mehr und gut ist. Mach es einfach so wie angelnrolfman und klink dich aus (hätte er zwar auch ohne seinen Kommentar machen können aber was solls).
> 
> ...


 

Alles gut..... #d
Naja viel Inhalt ist es ja meistens nicht...aber egal.

Also Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ... ist ja grad Mittagzeit


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Danke Andreas..... Aber mit Visier, falls der Schlagschnurknoten von der nicht ausreichenden Keule nachgepfiffen kommt#6

Daher wohl auch meine Bedenken bei den nachfolgenden Beiträgen....


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Schlimmer als das Schreiben finde ich die Wurfkünste, die haben einen solchen Eindruck  hinterlassen, das die Lotsenbruderschaft am Leuchtturm Kiel ab sofort die Helmpflicht einführt.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Da gebe ich dir recht :m
Aber wir werden es ja sehen da er beim nächsten Werfen dabei ist soviel gelesen hab. 




> Also Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ...



Hatten wir Krieg?? Nö... :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Als erstes... Abuman war von mir nicht gemeint.
> 
> Was konntest du denn von seinen Geschreibsel nicht lesen?? Ich alles!!! Wenn`s dir zuviel wird dann lese einfach nicht mehr und gut ist. Mach es einfach so wie angelnrolfman und klink dich aus (hätte er zwar auch ohne seinen Kommentar machen können aber was solls).
> 
> ...


 
Hi Klaus,

liess dir das posting von mir evtl. nochmal durch......... Keinen wollte ich zu nahe treten..... Habe geschrieben, *wenn* es cool u.s.w. sein sollte.......
Und da auch andere es "nicht ganz verstanden haben".......

"Dreh nicht gleich durch von wegen Rechtschreibforum u.s.w."  Wenn man schon kritisiert, sollte man es "besser" machen    und auch solche Vorschläge / Anregungen Kommentare lassen........

Also nochmal, sollte sich keiner angep....... fühlen.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Ich finde in einen Anglerforum haben die ganzen Rechtschreibflames nichts zu suchen. Es werden bestimmt keine Fehler gemacht weil es einer cool findet sondern weil er es nicht besser kann. 

Gerade hier ist es ja wohl mehr als offensichtlich gewesen...

Das sollte es von meiner Seite gewesen sein zu diesen Thema.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich finde in einen Anglerforum haben die ganzen Rechtschreibflames nichts zu suchen. Es werden bestimmt keine Fehler gemacht weil es einer cool findet sondern weil er es nicht besser kann.
> 
> Gerade hier ist es ja wohl mehr als offensichtlich gewesen...
> 
> Das sollte es von meiner Seite gewesen sein zu diesen Thema.


 
Ok, du bist damit durch........, Danke.

Was deine Kritik an meinem Kommentar angeht (sollte ja besser ohne sein....), mag sein, aber hier selbst kritisieren und Kommentare wie Rechtschreibforum beitreten etc.......na ja. Nicht besser, oder?  

Nochmal, es sollte sich keiner angep... oder angegriffen fühlen. 
Was du da als *offensichtlich* empfunden hast, haben ja andere Mitleser auch anderes empfunden.......aber danke von meiner Seite für deinen Hinweis darauf.#6

So, jetzt hab auch ich "fertig"


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Ohh man was gehtn hier ab:q? Kommt man nixahnend von der Arbeit, will sich seinen Thread angucken und hier haut man sich die Köppe ein. Denke man hat verstanden was der junge Freund meinte, sind hier immerhin in einem Angelforum und nicht im Deutsch-LK, von daher back to topic :vik:


---->Danke erstmal für die Antworten, hat mir schon gut weitergeholfen#6. Werde Hohenfelde wohl demnächst mal antesten, kurze Frage noch zu den Gegegebenheiten: Mit welchen Tiefenverhältnissen habe ich dort zu rechnen und wie siehts mitm Grund aus? Dorsch scheint wohl zu überwiegen?!

gruß phil


----------



## Kanaltester (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Ich denke wir sind hier alle erwachsene Leute. Wenn hier jemand ein neues Thema eröffnet und eine Frage hat, dann möchte er auch gerne etwas Neues erfahren und vielleicht hier und da ein Tipp bekommen. Aber so wie sich hier manche Leute verhalten, ist es einfach kindisch!!!
Noch zu Heidkate ist mir eingefallen, dass je weiter die Buhne vom Leuchtturm entfernt ist, desto tiefer wird es


----------



## Kanaltester (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Achso und JigTim guck lieber mal auf das, was du postest:

hintereinanderknoten <------ falsch

hintereinander knoten <--- richtig




Gruß Tom


----------



## JigTim (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Danke für den Hinweis mein lieber Kanaltester#6

Cooler Name übrigens.... Schafft Raum für Assoziationen|bla:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Och Mensch Klaus,
> 
> hier haut keiner auf irgendwelche Schwächen ein!
> Interessant ist doch nur, dass es häufig echt schwer fällt etwas zu verstehen und wenn bei 3 Beiträgen, 4 verschiedene und falsche, dabei äußerst amüsante Formulierungen anzutreffen sind, *dann darf man doch ein wenig schmunzeln*, oder?
> ...





|good: |good:

sorry war nicht böse gemeint........|wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Vielleicht können die MODS ja alle nicht relaventen Kommentare (Inkl. meinem) löschen. Somit hätten wir wieder einen Kern.


----------



## maki1980 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Nun zum Thema:

Wo liegt Heidkate?
Wenn ich bei Google Heidkate einpflege, zeigt mir das System ein Dorf so mitten in SH... Kann ja nicht ganz stimmen |kopfkrat


----------



## maki1980 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Stop...
Hat Er gefunden....


----------



## GraFrede (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Frage 1 :Ist das Angeln in Friedrichsort Nahe der Lindenau Werft am Leuchtturm ergiebig auf Dorsch? grundsätzlich meine ich.

Frage 2 : Wo darf man dort parken? Sieht ja auf google maps alles sehr nach Industrie- Anlagen = Parkverboten aus.

Danke für Antwort im vorraus
Gruß aus Flensburg


----------



## Christian1982 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln nähe Kiel, aber wo?*

Das interessiert mich nun auch brennend.
Ich bin auch erst seid kurzem in der Ecke ab Hohwacht unterwegs und habe bis dato schon echt gute Fangzahlen gehabt (im gegensatz zur vorherigen Neustädter Bucht).

So hab ich erst Lippe und Hubertsberg angeangelt aber mich würde es dann im Frühling auch mal höher nach Schönberg bis Kalifornien ziehen. 
So nach Google Maps sehen die Strände für Plattfisch und Dorsch sehr nett gemacht aus.


----------

